# ACL....possibly bad news from our Vet today



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't even had the chance to give our newest addition, our 7-month female V Chloe, a formal introduction on this forum. But need some advice.

She's been a bit gimpy on her right rear leg. She was fine all day Friday, did run around like a nut with our male V but nothing they haven't been doing since July when we got Chloe. Saturday morning she had a noticeable limp and she was out of sorts all day. She did not eat much and slept most of the day. Sunday was noticeably better with eating and more active with only the slightest of limps. Went up and down stairs fine, etc. So we thought we were out of the woods. Fast forward to today and she can't even put weight on it.

Needless to say I immediately took her to our long time Vet and the preliminary news does not look good. The vet's initial diagnosis is possibly a torn ACL. Even the vet is surprised considering how young she is. We have x-rays scheduled for tomorrow and she's on pain meds and anti inflammatories. Obviously resting too. We're praying the results are negative. We may schedule to have a specialist examine her on Wednesday.

My questions are. Is this common with V's? If it is an ACL what is her longterm prognosis? My wife and I are obviously very concerned and upset to say the least given her age, etc. She's been INCREDIBLE since we got her in July. Her demeanor is exceptional, very smart and incredibly loving. Just a well adjusted, social and behaved V.

Anyway, just thought I would vent a bit as well as seek some wisdom from this wonderful forum.

Btw: as you can tell. Our male V loves looking out the window when at work....lol. That's why he is standing on table.

Thanks so much in advance and praying that this is simply a sprain.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most orthopedic surgeons will be able to tell if there's laxity in the knee, with just a light sedation of the dog. I would probably put your pup on rest, and just see the specialist if she doesn't improve.
Really no need for your vet to x-ray again, as there's a high chance the Specialists will also x-ray. My daughter's dog has had three different surgeries on each knee. They are painful, and require strict rest. It's going to be a tough couple of months, if she does require surgery.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

One dog in my dock diving circle had that (not a vizsla), got surgery and water based physiotherapy afterwards (kind of like running on treadmill under water). She is much older than your precious girl, still recovered fully, qualified at nationals twice since then and even jumped up a division. Her owner has been very diligent on following each and every step her therapist requested. So even if she tore it (i don`t think it is a vizsla thing, rather an active dog one), there are great ways to cure it nowadays. Your male will have to be out of playmate for a while though, so u better find a good way to stimulate him. Keep us posted.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Well we got very good news just now. The x-rays came back negative this morning. The vet said they saw nothing wrong with the ligaments. The only thing they may have happened was a mild sprain or inflammation around the joints? They recommended a lot of rest, no off leash activities for at least a week and continue meds until finished.

So we'll monitor for now and may bring her to a specialist if we notice her favoring that leg again. But for now it looks like we dodge a major surgery.

Thanks so much for all your support on this wonderful forum of V lovers.


----------

